# Thai micro crabs (Limnopilos naiyanetri)



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Anyone keeping these little guys. I got a small group the other day and so far they are doing great. I'm keeping them with dwarf shrimp and snails. They seem pretty shy. Any experience with breeding/feeding etc?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I know Kotoeloncat has a bunch


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

Neat. Can you post a pic or link to a pic? Where do you buy these in the US? Any on Ebay?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I've seen them on aquabid before. Other than that I'm not sure


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

here are some pictures of mine


----------



## pealow (May 11, 2008)

*micro crabs.*

Wow, what beautiful tanks. Where did you get yours *kotoeloncat? 

Paula
*


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Those GBRs might get a taste for crabs...


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

fishsandwitch said:


> Those GBRs might get a taste for crabs...


for their babies at least.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> for their babies at least.


Dont they only breed in SW?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

pealow said:


> Wow, what beautiful tanks. Where did you get yours *kotoeloncat?
> 
> Paula
> *


I got mine from Invertz factory long ago



fishsandwitch said:


> Those GBRs might get a taste for crabs...





mistergreen said:


> for their babies at least.


Mine may be an exception but I ve never seen em eat crabs or shrimps



fishsandwitch said:


> Dont they only breed in SW?


no idea


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

fishsandwitch said:


> Dont they only breed in SW?


From what I read from the German sites, they breed in FW.


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

Any information on these guys? breeding?


----------



## Triv (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7RZI1YQt0k&feature=related

Larvae in an aquarium. From what I've read they are carnivorous. May help if they get supplemental feedings of some live food...


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

Triv said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7RZI1YQt0k&feature=related
> 
> Larvae in an aquarium. From what I've read they are carnivorous. May help if they get supplemental feedings of some live food...


I'v seen that video here(post #29): http://www.crustaforum.com/board/showthread.php?t=1153&page=3
That guy claimed that he had many larvae, but couldn't raise them..they die after 3 days, i heard the max was 9 days from other members..
is there any info on raising the larvae to adulthood?


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

That is odd. I have heard that these critters lay benthic young.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

looks to much like spiders for my liking ill stick with my red bugs


----------



## kamikaziechameleon (Feb 16, 2012)

How long do these guys live, 1, 2, 5 yrs?

I found this supplier online that offers them but doesn't have much info:
http://www.alphaprobreeders.com/micro-crab-limnopilos-naiyanetri/


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

You should ask Rachael of Invertebrates by Mzjinked she sells them and know a lot about what she sells.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I am not sure what their actual longevity is. I have some that I have had for about two years now. I would assume that is naering the end of their lifespan.


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 23, 2011)

Yea... reminds me of spiders.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I didn't realize this thread was a few years old, lol


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

ask alpha pro any questions you want about them. he's great about answering.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

jemminnifener said:


> Yea... reminds me of spiders.



Same with me, looks too much like a spider... or else I'd definitely get one.


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

According to theaquariumwiki.com, their life span is supposed to be 1-3 years.

Frank's, which is out of stock, has a pic of one sitting with its legs folded in. Different shot than I've seen than others on the web which seem to be all about the legs.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I just went and saw these at a fish shop here in Hong Kong, they definitely look like spiders... I am not afraid of spiders, but I don't want that critter crawling in my tank. Cherry shrimp and amanos are much more attractive. 

Now if the microcrabs were of a more attractive color, I would consider, but with the dull gray color, they look like spiders crawling in the tank.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Koi Kameon said:


> Frank's, which is out of stock, has a pic of one sitting with its legs folded in. Different shot than I've seen than others on the web which seem to be all about the legs.


They ball up when they feel threatened and decide that they can't run away. They get really tiny and just play dead.


----------



## rollinghills (Sep 19, 2011)

Spider? What spider? :biggrin:

Awesome critter. Too bad they love to hide.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

that is a great pic!


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

do they need a cave or something like that to hide in? or do they just hide out in the plants. will something like a black skirt tet eat them?


----------



## rollinghills (Sep 19, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> that is a great pic!


Want to use it? :tongue: I have a higher-res version.

I don't know if they NEED hiding places, but mine hides all the time lol. Some hide in the holes in my lava rock and one has taken residence in a shell permanently. I have couple of Cardinal Tetras in the tank with no problem. The crabs do tend to hold their ground by stick their legs up when a shrimp get near them.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

if you are willingto share it, I would totally appreciate it! I am working at half tilt since my remote flash died!

To address the other question, I took a pic of them in some fern roots to illustrate how they like the base of plants (this was tilting up a rhizome of narrow leaf java fern):


----------



## rollinghills (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent an email to the address from your website. Feel free to do whatever you want with the picture.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

No one has been answering the question I have, which is feeding them! I only got one to start -- I'm slowly ramping up a new small (5 gallon) tank still, and ddin't want to put a bunch in if it wasn't going to work. 

The store I got it suggested frozen daphnia, but one cube is a lot of food, and the other fish ignored the cube so far, so I am concerned about polluting the tank. I wondered if I just slightly overfed the fish if the crab would hunt down the excess. "He" seems super active at searching the tank, already.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

ArchimedesTheDog said:


> No one has been answering the question I have, which is feeding them! I only got one to start -- I'm slowly ramping up a new small (5 gallon) tank still, and ddin't want to put a bunch in if it wasn't going to work.
> 
> The store I got it suggested frozen daphnia, but one cube is a lot of food, and the other fish ignored the cube so far, so I am concerned about polluting the tank. I wondered if I just slightly overfed the fish if the crab would hunt down the excess. "He" seems super active at searching the tank, already.


Typically they will come out at night and clean up the tank, eating whatever unmentionable gunk they happens upon. They'll eat sinking pellets, bloodworms, flake food, just about anything. If you feed a few sinking crab pellets shortly before lights out then yours should get plenty of food. You don't need to feed daily.


----------



## rollinghills (Sep 19, 2011)

I have them for almost a year and I'd ever only seen one of crabs grabbing on to a piece of food (Fluval shrimp granules) once. I had never purposely fed the crabs either. I think in an established tank they'll just eat whatever micro organisms there are in the tank.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks. The crab has found a really good hiding spot inside my Malaysian driftwood. That's nice for him, but I want to keep an eye on his health and makes it hard, heh.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

For fun, I filmed my little buddy this morning.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPdhv4qw9dE


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

Killer pictures and videos I really want some of these but I can't seemed to find any. Any suggestions? or just PM if you have some for sale?


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Those dudes are awesome. I think I might pick some up!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I have them for sale. Please also keep in mind,t hese things look big in pictures, but in reality are very very tiny- think shelled pea sized (not counting legs)


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvfBfJA7gyI
Here is a video of mine! Bought from msjinkzd


----------



## Guyver (Feb 12, 2010)

Are they fully aquatic? I know fiddlers and red claws aren't...


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Guyver said:


> Are they fully aquatic? I know fiddlers and red claws aren't...


Yes, they are truly aquatic, not amphibious.

I have two that stay near, or on, the large sponge filter and a third that has taken up residence under a big Marimo. I think they scavenge as well as the shrimp in the tank.


----------



## TWINSCREWED (Nov 21, 2011)

yep true quatic. no need for a haul out.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

My Black Skirt Tetra is hunting my Micro, now. The Skirt will be going back to the store, I think, because I like the crab more.


----------



## Guyver (Feb 12, 2010)

So they don't bother shrimp? I would ideally like to keep Thai micro crabs and red cherry shrimp in the same tank.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

They do not prey on adult shrimp. I had a few hundred crabs in my breeding yellow tank, I did notice a decline in surviving babies- this could be my stocking density as well as teh crabs, but I just am throwing it out there.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

they are pretty slow creatures compared to a shrimp


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

Do you need a top on your tank to keep these..?
I would like some in my 4g nano but I don't use a top cover.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

No, you don't need a top.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

Any sense of how much these affect the load of the tank (how many fish are kept I mean), and is there an appropriate ratio of how many crabs to tank size?


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> No, you don't need a top.


Great........I emailed you back about getting some.
Thanks


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I am loving mine so far, very cool to watch scuttle around. One thing I didn't take into consideration when ordering them is they will probably eat eggs laid on the substrate. Counter productive to my breeding plans but oh well.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

ArchimedesTheDog said:


> Any sense of how much these affect the load of the tank (how many fish are kept I mean), and is there an appropriate ratio of how many crabs to tank size?


it is negligable.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

How many would you feel can be kept simultaneously in a 5g tank long term, msjinkzd?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

gosh they are so shy and unassuming, you could have several easily.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## PMD1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Has anyone had success yet getting the larva of these guys to survive more than a few days?


----------



## GEM 35shrimps (May 1, 2012)

PMD1 said:


> Has anyone had success yet getting the larva of these guys to survive more than a few days?


I never met any so far, even among Thai themselves.
Its easier to catch them in the river south of my country where they usually hide under rocks. 
Normal most of the first stage larva animal took years to grow big, Yamato as an example.
Even you can breed them, it took half your life to do selective breeding of them ,to make your own lineage of such animal and let them carry the different character from the normal one. 
While some animal like CRS took only 4 months from the hatch day to the size they can do F2. Selective breeding is possible this way.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

On a different note, I thought my Thai Micro was dead, but I caught a glimpse of him this morning. I hadn't seen him in about 3 weeks. He had been hanging out in the cracks of the driftwood in my tank, but he was always a bit visible at first. Then the Black Skirt Tetra took to harassing him; eventually I stopped seeing him, and the Tetra stopped poking at the wood. I recently removed the Tetra. This morning I saw his legs poking out. I wonder if he will come out with the other critters in the tank. The Oto may seem scary to him? Anyhow, I was shocked he has been able to hide that well for so long. I am going to get a few more and see if that changes it up.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

No breeder has, no. The highest was probably like 13 days as I've read. I want some too lol.

I'm not sure if in my Fluval Spec, I could fit a few with my 12 RCS.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

PMD1 said:


> Has anyone had success yet getting the larva of these guys to survive more than a few days?


Msjinkzd has had a few tiny crabs show up in her tanks (which contain hundreds of these guys, pouring out larvae.) It's possible that her imports contained very very small crabs that she didn't notice, but it's also possible that one of the thousands of larvae she's had managed to survive and develop. If she continues getting them, then I guess we know that she's got conditions for them to develop. However tiny the fraction of survivors exist in her tank, she's got everyone else beat.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

And I have NO documentation! I am going to try and do better about that now that I got my macro lens. Seems like everything is breeding in my fish room lately, so cross your fingers for me!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought mine had all died then I spotted two of them behind my 75gals background. No idea how they got back there since everything is siliconed.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

So, they are filter feeders. I have been trying to feed less to control my Hydra population and improve water quality. However, that's probably not helping the Thai Micro Crab. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## trianglekitty (May 30, 2012)

Just found these guys being offered on a site that sells plants. I have a 20 gallon tank with a thriving population of cherry shrimp and plenty of plants and hiding places. But I do have two sparkling gouramis...any thoughts on if this would be an issue? The other fish are cory cats and hengel's rasboras, which I'm pretty sure would leave the crabs alone.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

I put mine in about a month ago, and never saw then again. I saw a molt about 2 weeks in, but not another 1.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

livingword26 said:


> I put mine in about a month ago, and never saw then again. I saw a molt about 2 weeks in, but not another 1.


Mine has started to be more active, though just in the morning at first light. Maybe nocturnal? Definitely a skillful hider.


----------



## Crimson_Toast (Mar 25, 2013)

Has anyone had problems with these guys getting curious about the dry world and ending up as carpet-mummies? I want some, but don't have a cover on my tank so that would be a concern.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

never, not after keeping thousands and thousands of them


----------

